# Robert Kaplan on the B-2



## a_majoor (26 Feb 2008)

Given the crash of a B-2, the plane is back in the public eye for a bit. Robert Kaplan had an interesting observations to make here:

http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200709/b2



> Inside the cockpit and culture of the B-2, whose pilots may carry the greatest responsibility in the U.S. military today
> 
> by Robert D. Kaplan
> *The Plane That Would Bomb Iran*
> ...



Longish article, follow the link and read the rest


----------

